# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Coming off TRT

## Kanger

I used my after cycle low levels of Testosterone for blood work getting my primary to get me on HRT. I have been on for 2.5 years now. I am 48 years old and believe mt T levels were fine prior. What is the best way to come off TRT and stabilize prior to new blood work and find out If I even need to be on TRT. I used TRT to prevent PCT but am regretting it since i dont want to do TRT if I dont need it. Please advise.

----------


## kelkel

What exactly have you been using?
Have you been using HCG during your "on" time? If so, then a clomid / nolva pct would be appropriate.
If not, I'd google Dr. Scally's Power PCT and utilize that method.
Honestly, I don't have high hopes for good natural levels at this point, but you never know and you need to try. Then if legitimately low TRT is your best path.

----------

